# Blood Transfusions/MDM



## Tonyj (Mar 5, 2013)

Are blood transfusions considered moderate or high risk under management options for risk of complications and/or mortality under MDM?


----------



## sullivak (Mar 6, 2013)

I would count blood transfusions as high risk. They treat conditions that "pose a threat to life or bodily function", in my opinion.


----------

